# How to avoid ink running after heat pressing a shirt....



## aimeestar4711 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am new to the world of heat press. I just got my heat press this week. It is a lightweight Panther Press. I got this one because it is lightweight so that I can carry it to craft shows. With that said, I have made a few shirts for my son testing out the heat press. Last night I made him a shirt that said Roll Tide Roll. All the words were red/crimson. It set all night after I had heat pressed it and all. I was very proud of myself it looked good. Well today I put it on him, hadn't washed it, and with in a hour or two the red ink had started running. Now the shirt has pink all over it. He is only 10 months old so drool is all over it so I am guessing that is what caused it, but is there anyway to avoid that? I am selling these online and I want to sell a good product. I love the design part of the shirts, but the making the shirts is frustrating. I have a regular Canon printer which from the lady I talked to at bestblanks would be fine. Also I have their transfer paper. I will say though the shirts are turning out 10x better than the iron ons you get at Wal-Mart and use your home iron with. But any advice would be welcomed!! Should I increase the heat, pressure, what? I set the heat to 350 and for about 25 seconds. Thanks guys!!


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not the heat you have to worry about, you want to use pigmented ink rather than the due based ink that comes with your standard inkjet printers...


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

Correction I meant dye not due, iPhone correction...


----------



## aimeestar4711 (Oct 16, 2011)

so does that mean I need to invest in a new printer all together? I was trying use up this printer that I have right now then I was going to invest in an EPSON. I will have to read some more about the pigment inks. Thanks so much for your advice!!


----------



## aimeestar4711 (Oct 16, 2011)

I did check on pigment inks for my printer. All they have is black pigment ink and all I could find for color was just regular ink. Is my best bet to just invest in a new printer? I don't want to put my name on something that is going to run and look bad.


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

I would recommend either the Epson Workforce 1100 or the 1400 with pigmented ink if you would like to print your own transfers. I have gotten the best results with the JPSS paper for lights. There are countless posts on this forum on the subject. The search box is a great place to start. Good luck and welcome to the greatest forums on the net.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

First off you need a different printer. Right now online, Office Max has the Workforce 1100 printer on sale for $99. I just ordered one on Friday and got free shipping with it. Next go to Cobraink.com and get a set of empty cartridges (carts) for it. And while you're there you might want to consider buying some high temp ink for sublimation printing as well. Next go to inksupply.com and get some bulk ink for your new printer. 

If you want to stay with smaller things to print on you can get an Epson C88+ printer for under $100 from epson.com (sometimes they have free shipping, too). Then take a trip over to conde.com >sublimation >sublimation blanks and check out all the things you can print on using the high temp ink from cobra ink. Your new printer and press can do all sorts of things.

Also, if you're going to be making things for children under 12 you better make sure you're in compliance with the federal law regarding children's products. You better make sure none of your ink runs especially if you're printing shirts for babies who love to put things in their mouths. You could end up getting sued if someones child gets any of that ink in their mouths.


----------

